# Throttlestop problem EDP OTHER and PL 1



## Allpureapples (Apr 14, 2020)

i have an asus rog gu501gm laptop and for some reason pl1 and edp other are always turn on yellow then red, this happens even though my cpu never goes above 80c yet it still throttles. iv tried changing my undervolt setting yet it never works can anyone help me fix this? 






in the second picture the voltage was increassed up from -20 to -65 to stop an error, but the pl1 and edp other still turn yellow then red




i ment -70 to -65


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 15, 2020)

When PL1 and EDP OTHER light up in red at the same time, this is always because of the PL1, long term turbo power limit.  You have both of these limits set to 90 in ThrottleStop.  That is a good thing but there are actually 3 unique sets of turbo power limits that control Intel CPUs.  Look in the FIVR window on the right side for the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature.  Before checking that option, press the Install button and follow the directions.  You need to first download the RwDrv.zip file form Mega before using this feature.









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




Unzip that file and copy the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder.  Now you can check the Disable and Lock box.

If you are still having power limit throttling problems at 55 Watts, you are out of luck.  Some manufacturers set a hard power limit and you cannot use any software to get beyond that limit.  Hopefully the above fix will cure your problem.

The default turbo ratio limits for the 8750H are 41, 41, 40, 40, 39, 39.  If you or Asus have deliberately lowered these values to control heat, I understand.

There is a new beta version of ThrottleStop available if you need to bump up your PROCHOT temperature.  The Intel spec is 100°C.  (PROCHOT Offset = 0).  You can adjust this new feature in the Options window.





						ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				









Edit - NotebookCheck shows the significant drop off in Cinebench performance at default settings.  The power limits likely play a part in this.








						Asus ROG GU501GM (i7-8750H, GTX 1060) Laptop Review
					

This comprehensive review of the Asus ROG GU501GM covers multiple facets of the new thin-and-light gaming laptop, including the case, display, performance, heat output, fan noise, battery life, and more.




					www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## Allpureapples (Apr 16, 2020)

OMG IT WORKED THX SO MUCH, IT MADE IT ALL THE WAY THROUGH WITHOUT THROTTLING




i even got it up to 39 on all cores and still no throttling


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 16, 2020)

Allpureapples said:


> OMG IT WORKED


That is good news.  Give Cinebench R20 a try.  It is more demanding and lasts longer.



			https://www.maxon.net/en-us/products/cinebench-r20-overview/
		


A laptop with the 8750H needs excellent cooling and some help from ThrottleStop so it can maintain the full 39.00 multiplier during this entire test.  Many laptops fall on their face during Cinebench R20.  Good luck.

Nice to see that you are using the new ThrottleStop PROCHOT Offset feature.  Some laptops set a thermal shutdown temperature right at 100°C so watch out for that.  Intel originally designed thermal shutdown to happen approximately 25°C beyond the 100°C thermal throttling temperature which is about 125°C.  Some OEMs decided to ignore that advice and are using shutdown temperatures way lower than that.






						Cinebench - R15 overclocking records @ HWBOT
					

Overclocking records




					hwbot.org
				









						Cinebench - R20 overclocking records @ HWBOT
					

Overclocking records




					hwbot.org


----------



## miloaisdua (May 30, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> There is a new beta version of ThrottleStop available if you need to bump up your PROCHOT temperature. The Intel spec is 100°C. (PROCHOT Offset = 0). You can adjust this new feature in the Options window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi unclewebb! Firstly I'd like to say throttlestop has been great at helping me unlock the potential of my laptop. Been following along the other instructions around the web and forums here, but generally find that your detailed responses are among the best in finding the right performance / power saving balance for different scenarios.

I'm pretty keen on the new PROCHOT offset feature. My Metabox/Clevo P960RF (i7-9750H) has a PROCHOT set to 87 which I'd like to inrease. The google drive link has expired or you've deleted the file. Would you mind sharing it again please?


----------



## unclewebb (May 30, 2020)

ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




@miloaisdua - Looks like this version of TS is up to beta 4.  



http://imgur.com/Hm7wH5z


As long as the OEM did not set the lock bit, this new feature might be wonderful for your laptop. ThrottleStop lets you adjust the PROCHOT Offset. The Intel default PROCHOT for the 9750H is 100°C so your Clevo must be using a 13°C offset. (100°C - 13°C = 87°C)

Default offset is 0.  Some OEMs set a thermal shutdown temperature right at 100°C. This is a mistake on their part and is definitely not what Intel recommends. If your laptop shuts down at this temp, you will have to use an offset of 3 or 4 to prevent this from happening.

Post some pics if this works for you.


----------



## miloaisdua (May 30, 2020)

Thanks @unclewebb. Seems to work as expected. 

Using cinebench r20 to generate load. My CPU temps hit 87 without any red "Thermal" limit being flagged after changing the offset from 13 to 3. Unfortunately I hit vr thermal limits around that same temp. Any suggestions that don't require attempting to add thermal pads in my laptop?  

Max temp 87, throttle due to VR thermal:


 












In my tests earlier today I did see thermal limits being hit in TS. However that was a couple hours ago and I think my ambient temps have dropped another few degrees since then.

I did a negative test by setting offset to 20 (PROCHOT 80) and running cinebench r20. Only saw thermal and edp other limits being hit. Max temp 81, throttle due to thermal & edp other by intentionally setting PROCHOT to 80:


----------



## unclewebb (May 30, 2020)

miloaisdua said:


> Unfortunately I hit vr thermal limits


No easy way around this problem without doing some cooling mods. It all makes sense now. During testing, the engineers likely saw that their voltage regulator cooling was crap so rather than spend some money, they got cowardly and chose the free solution. Let's lower the PROCHOT temp. Good idea. That engineer probably got a bonus.

When undervolting these CPUs, the cache voltage is the limiting factor. When testing with Cinebench R20, try backing off your cache offset from -127.9 mV to maybe -110 mV or -100 mV. Run R20 for a baseline. Now see if you can drop only the CPU core offset lower. Some users continue to see improvements with the core as low as -200 mV. Soon after that, improvements stop. This might be a way to run your CPU a little cooler so the voltage regulators do not puke. Definitely need to avoid VR THERMAL throttling.

Thanks for testing ThrottleStop's new PROCHOT Offset feature. When you find an offset value you like, use the Lock PROCHOT Offset feature. ThrottleStop is more efficient if it does not have to keep checking this register for any changes. Once locked, no other software will be able to touch it until the next reboot.


----------



## miloaisdua (May 30, 2020)

Thanks for the explanation and recommendations. I’ll try undervolting further and adjust tpl and/or prochot to avoid vr thermal limits. 

are there any other settings in TS where the “lock” feature is recommended for efficiency?

in version 8.70 I clicked the tpl lock by mistake before and couldn’t unlock it until I removed TS’ .ini and rebooted the machine. Got abit wary after that heheh.


----------



## LucasGamer467 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello I have a core i5 8265U and I'm having Power Limit problems.  I've tried everything to try to solve it but I can't, and when I do the stress test there is a limit PL1 and PL2.   
Can someone help me?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 12, 2020)

@LucasGamer467 - The 8265U has a 15W TDP rating. Some laptop manufacturers will set the long term turbo power limit internally equal to the 15W TDP. If a manufacturer has done this, there is nothing you can do with ThrottleStop to get beyond this limit. When the power limits are not locked, you can run a low power U series CPU way beyond the 15W TDP indefinitely, or until it overheats.



http://imgur.com/eo0J744


There is no reason to check the Clock Modulation box in ThrottleStop unless a log file indicates that your laptop is using this throttling method. Most newer laptops use power limit throttling. Clock modulation throttling is the old school method.

Your laptop has Speed Shift enabled (SST in green). When using Speed Shift, the older Set Multiplier function is not used so do not check the Set Multiplier box either. Leave the turbo time limit at the default value which is 28 seconds.

This is a locked CPU so you cannot overclock it. Leave the turbo ratio limits set to their default values, 39, 38, 37, 37.

You can try checking the TDP Level Control option. Set this to 2. This might help to increase the turbo power limits but long term, it is likely that you will still be limited to 15W or whatever your laptop is limiting you to.

If you are going to undervolt the Intel GPU, you need to also under volt the iGPU Unslice equally. You have a Nvidia GPU so there is probably no reason to under volt the Intel GPU.


----------



## jeffp898 (Jul 12, 2020)

@unclewebb have you tried to use RWeverything to rewrite the Embedded controller to prevent thermal throttling?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 12, 2020)

jeffp898 said:


> to prevent thermal throttling


Preventing thermal throttling would not be a good idea. If a CPU is too hot, it should throttle.

If you mean using RW Everything to prevent power limit throttling, that sounds like a good idea. I do not own a laptop with any EC power limit throttling issues so I have not tried to pursue this.


----------



## jeffp898 (Jul 12, 2020)

@unclewebb sorry i meant to prevent power limit throttling. I have a HP spectre x360 ice lake edition. No matter what I do in throttlestop after about an hour going at 25W (temps under 90c) it will throttle down to 12w. PL1 is red under limits. I am pretty sure it is the EC that is limiting the power to 12w. Unfortunately I have no idea how to recognize what to change. I am trying to observe the differences in RWeverything under EC when power limit is 25W vs 12W but too many values change.


----------



## LucasGamer467 (Jul 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Preventing thermal throttling would not be a good idea. If a CPU is too hot, it should throttle.
> 
> If you mean using RW Everything to prevent power limit throttling, that sounds like a good idea. I do not own a laptop with any EC power limit throttling issues so I have not tried to pursue this.


thank you


----------



## LucasGamer467 (Jul 17, 2020)

hello i have another problem, when i go to play my processor stays at 15W normally and i play at 60fps, after a few minutes playing my game starts to crash and i play at 40 fps and when i see it, my CPU is at 13,5W with low frequency. What can it be?

my CPU does not pass 80 °


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 17, 2020)

LucasGamer467 said:


> my CPU does not pass 80°C


Intel's low power U series of CPUs are designed to power limit throttle. This will happen regardless of the CPU temperature. Kind of dumb but that is how these CPUs operate. Depending on the manufacturer and what throttling options they are using, gaming performance can be miserable. I would not recommend anyone buy a laptop with a low power 15W CPU for gaming unless it has great cooling and the power limits can be disabled. 

The 15W power limit is bad enough but these CPUs also have available Configurable TDP-down mode. If the CPU enters this mode, the power limit can be dropped to 10W and the CPU frequency can be forced much lower. In some laptop models, there is nothing you can do about this "feature".









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for a while. When finished, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Your log file will be in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach it to your next post so I can have a look. You might have to consider selling your laptop and finding one that is not so locked down. Either that or get a laptop with a CPU that has a 45W TDP rating instead of 15W.


----------



## Kunju (Oct 22, 2020)

My laptop was giving me this weird behavior, but i changed the PROCHOT to 99 Degree from 90, thanks to the advice from @unclewebb. Thanks a lot. It literally saved me from buying a new laptop. Laptops are really expensive in my country, almost double what they cost in US.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 22, 2020)

@Kunju - After setting PROCHOT Offset to 1, it is important to also use the Lock PROCHOT Offset feature. Some Lenovo laptops are constantly changing this variable.  This can reduce the thermal throttling temperature significantly and cause constant premature thermal throttling. 

If you have any more problems with your CPU getting stuck at 400 MHz, try clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main ThrottleStop screen. That is another popular throttling method.


----------



## Kunju (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey @unclewebb , thanks, I did what you said, for good measure. My laptop is an Asus X558UQ. I didn't mention it because my problem was already solved. There were microstutters before. Now even that is gone.


----------



## Krupiz (Dec 30, 2020)

@unclewebb can you help me? I am having issuse with PL1 limit throttling everytime my cup gets 70 or  75 celcius degree and then it locks at 35 W...


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 30, 2020)

@Krupiz - Have you checked the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box? Show me a screenshot of the FIVR window and of the TPL window.

What laptop model do you have? Some laptops are hard locked to a lower power limit.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				



The 8300H has a TDP-down mode of 35 Watts. Your laptop manufacturer might have decided that when the Nvidia GPU is active, this laptop will limit the CPU to 35W. Sometimes there is nothing you can do about this besides shop elsewhere next time. Post some TS screenshots so I can see if there is anything that might help.








						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Krupiz (Dec 31, 2020)

@unclewebb Those are screenshots you requested (I am sorry if I make errors in writing, but It's not my national language...) and my laptop model is HP Pavilion Gaming 15 cx0033nw with i5 8300H and gtx 1050. Also I have downloaded the RwDrv.zip you posted and unzipped it to my throttlestop folder. Edit: I tried undervolting and still had to undercolck from 39 on all cores to 37 on all cores.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 31, 2020)

Krupiz said:


> I have downloaded the RwDrv.zip you posted


You can delete that file. The older versions of ThrottleStop required that file but the newer versions do not. The RwDrv driver and all of the WinRIng0 related files in your ThrottleStop folder can all be removed when using ThrottleStop 9.2 or newer versions.

Setting the turbo time limits to 3670716 seconds is equivalent to a time period of 42.5 days. I know lots of YouTube videos encourage doing this but there is no reason to do this. Leave the time limits at the default of 28 seconds. You can also check the Turbo Boost Short Power Max box. This ensures that the information is going to the CPU. There is no reason to check the PP0 Power Limit. Leave this unchecked, the Clamp option for this unchecked and set the PP0 Power Limit to 0 so it is not used.

The TDP Level Control appears to be set to 1. This might be causing your problem. Try checking that option, check the Lock box and set this to 0.

The TDP Level can be set in multiple places so this suggestion might not solve your problem. Once you get this changed, do another test and see if your CPU is still dropping down to the 35W TDP Level 1 mode. If it is, there is nothing more you can do.

Use the latest version of ThrottleStop.








						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Krupiz (Dec 31, 2020)

@unclewebb Unfortunately, it still does end up like it. But thanks for your advices. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## ChromeG (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello,i also am experiencing throttle or red bars on PL1 and PL2 and cant have a stable fps on fortnite meanwhile i can push and maintain 120 for 4 minutes or so and then cpu starts to go to drain 0.40ghz.What can i change to maintain a decent fps? Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

@ChromeG - What laptop model do you have? Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop, play a game for at least 15 minutes and then attach a log file to your next post. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder.

Your screenshots show that you have disabled half of your CPU. Did you do this on purpose? In the BIOS make sure hyper threading is enabled. Run msconfig, go to the Boot tab, press Advanced options... and make sure the Number of processors box is not checked. If your CPU gets too hot when it is fully enabled, redo the thermal paste and try to fix the cooling problem.

You can also try using the Lock option in the Turbo Boost Power Limits section. If your CPU is getting locked to 0.40 GHz, I am going to take a wild guess that you have a Dell laptop. Some of their laptops use the EC to set the turbo power limit internally to 0. This forces full on CPU throttling down to the minimum speed.

Check the TDP Level option and set that to 0. A setting of 1 forces a low power U CPU into low TDP mode.


----------



## ChromeG (Feb 9, 2021)

i attached folders as you said,couldnt run a game because of corrupted game files which i will fix but i ran a cpu burner on 12 threads and got a max of 87C which has never happened but the cpu was kind of stable and a little throttling is happenning since core has edp other and pl1,pl2 and also gpu and ring has edp other on yellow and when i run a game or a burner core pl2 and edp other ring turns red.If anything other needed please list them and ill be happy to send,thanku very much!



unclewebb said:


> @ChromeG - What laptop model do you have? Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop, play a game for at least 15 minutes and then attach a log file to your next post. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder.
> 
> Your screenshots show that you have disabled half of your CPU. Did you do this on purpose? In the BIOS make sure hyper threading is enabled. Run msconfig, go to the Boot tab, press Advanced options... and make sure the Number of processors box is not checked. If your CPU gets too hot when it is fully enabled, redo the thermal paste and try to fix the cooling problem.
> 
> ...


also regarding my laptop its a Lenovo Thinkpad T590 with 16gb ram and nvidia mx250


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

ChromeG said:


> Lenovo Thinkpad T590


Your log file does not show your CPU running at 0.4 GHz. When it is loaded, it starts to power limit throttle at about 22W and runs at 3.2 GHz to 3.4 GHz. That is completely normal for a CPU that has a 15W TDP rating. Better than expected.

Check the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. On any Lenovo laptop, I would also check the Options - Lock PROCHOT Offset box. Some Lenovo software will change the PROCHOT Offset value while you are using your computer. It is best to lock PROCHOT Offset to a fixed value.

After you do this, run another log file while gaming. A 12 thread CPU burner test is overkill. It can overwhelm a laptop with a 15W CPU.


----------



## ChromeG (Feb 9, 2021)

Everything you said is done, now i will run a game and see how it performs and trust me bro it goes to 0.8ghz when im gaming and 1.2 is max im playing fortnite btw and i can maintain 120 fps if it goes to 2ghz or 60 at 1.2ghz..



unclewebb said:


> Your log file does not show your CPU running at 0.4 GHz. When it is loaded, it starts to power limit throttle at about 22W and runs at 3.2 GHz to 3.4 GHz. That is completely normal for a CPU that has a 15W TDP rating. Better than expected.
> 
> Check the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. On any Lenovo laptop, I would also check the Options - Lock PROCHOT Offset box. Some Lenovo software will change the PROCHOT Offset value while you are using your computer. It is best to lock PROCHOT Offset to a fixed value.
> 
> After you do this, run another log file while gaming. A 12 thread CPU burner test is overkill. It can overwhelm a laptop with a 15W CPU.


Also what i did is set a multiplier to 40T but the pc crashed after a long gaming session..


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

ChromeG said:


> Also what i did is set a multiplier to 40T


Your screenshot shows that you have Speed Shift Technology (SST) enabled. When SST is enabled, the Set Multiplier setting does not do anything. It is not used so do not check this option.

When you undervolt a computer and it crashes, that is usually because your voltage setting is too aggressive. Try using -50 mV or -60 mV instead.

I am sure you have a throttling issue. A log file will show what is causing this problem.


----------



## ChromeG (Feb 9, 2021)

I will manage to get a file,now the cpu and gpu thermal goes red and my fps spikes while on 60-70C


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

@ChromeG - Did you check the Lock PROCHOT Offset option yet? This is a must on Lenovo laptops.


----------



## ChromeG (Feb 9, 2021)

ChromeG said:


> I will manage to get a file,now the cpu and gpu thermal goes red and my fps spikes while on 60-70C


Is that just too hot or bottleneck


unclewebb said:


> @ChromeG - Did you check the Lock PROCHOT Offset option yet? This is a must on Lenovo laptops.


i locked it at 0


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

ChromeG said:


> Is that just too hot


Show me a log file while gaming and I will let you know.  If it shows that your CPU is constantly thermal throttling then I guess you are going to have to reapply the thermal paste or fix the cooling somehow. Have you ever done any maintenance on your laptop? A good cleaning?


----------



## ChromeG (Feb 9, 2021)

I have not because the laptop is new and runs well i just want to undervolt it to get a bit more fps



unclewebb said:


> Show me a log file while gaming and I will let you know.  If it shows that your CPU is constantly thermal throttling then I guess you are going to have to reapply the thermal paste or fix the cooling somehow. Have you ever done any maintenance on your laptop? A good cleaning?


there is the log file,temps and all are fine just when im charging on capped 120 fps it hitches to 30-40 and when im not charging i get a constant of 60 no drops decent.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 10, 2021)

ChromeG said:


> all are fine


Your log file shows that your CPU is running slower than it should be running. Your temperatures are good. I would try switching to the Windows High Performance power plan. After that, you can manually set the Speed Shift EPP variable to 80 or 84 if you want your CPU to slow down when lightly loaded.

When using the Windows Balanced power plan, I would not check the Speed Shift EPP option. Use the Windows power slider in the system tray to manage the EPP value. You can look at the monitoring table in the FIVR window at any time to see what EPP value the CPU is using. An EPP setting of 128 or greater reduces maximum CPU performance. In your original post, it shows that Speed Shift EPP is at 204 which will definitely kill maximum performance.


----------



## mycpuisburninglolol (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi, my laptop is Acer Nitro 5 i7-8750h with a 1050ti. I keep getting throttled because of the PL2 then PL1 but temps are normal since i got liquid metal already. Could you have a look?
Also how should i set my CPU cache offset voltage?
I saw one of the previous thread you suggest changing PP0 current limit but I cant seem to find that option in this newer version (9.3), should i tweak it and how?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 17, 2021)

mycpuisburninglolol said:


> I keep getting throttled because of the PL2 then PL1 but temps are normal


Power limit throttling and thermal throttling are two different things. Good temperatures do not matter if your computer is power limit throttling. 

The 8750H has a 45W TDP rating. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Acer has decided to enforce this 45W limit. Many manufacturers allow you to go beyond 45W. Acer does not allow this. Your are stuck at 45W and there is nothing you can do. The settings in ThrottleStop are ignored when a manufacturer sets a hard limit of 45W. Acer has set this power limit internally and ThrottleStop cannot access it.



> POWER STATUS CHANGE


If you are wondering why your log file has all these notices, it is probably because your computer has been set to only charge your laptop battery to 70% of its maximum charge. I like keeping my laptop battery fully charged so it is ready to go when needed. Manufacturers came up with this 70% stuff to reduce any warranty claims. I would rather buy a new battery than have some software constantly monitoring my battery and adjusting it every 5 seconds. Find out how to turn this feature off if you want to get rid of those messages.

TS 9.2 used to call Power Limit 4 the PP0 Power Limit. This was the wrong name for this limit. 

TS 9.3 shows the correct name, Power Limit 4. Your screenshot shows that you have this set to 200. That is great. Nothing to worry about. 

It is the internal PL1 turbo power limit that is causing the throttling.


----------



## mycpuisburninglolol (Apr 17, 2021)

ahhh so that's why it could never go above 55W. Do you have any suggestions for having a stable clock speed? The log file (start at 11:45) is when I'm playing games and it is a little bit annoying when fps drops. I'm thinking of maybe reducing the FIVR turbo ratio limit.
Also about the POWER STATUS CHANGE I have no idea which software could cause that cuz my battery still shows 100%, any thoughts?
Thanks for answering!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 17, 2021)

It looks like PL2 is hard coded to 56W and PL1 is hard coded to 45W. The Intel by the book recommendations are to set PL1 equal to the 45W TDP and to set PL2 25% higher. 45W + 25% = 56.25W so those settings make sense. No easy way to get around these limitations.



mycpuisburninglolol said:


> stable clock speed


Use the Windows High Performance power plan and if you have to, use ThrottleStop to force Speed Shift EPP to 0. Check the FIVR monitoring table to see what EPP value the CPU is using. It looks like you will need to run the CPU at ~3300 MHz to avoid PL1 throttling at 45W. Overall performance will be worse but the CPU will run at a consistent speed if that is what you are trying to accomplish.

I would avoid using a Speed Shift EPP setting of 128. Set EPP to 80 if you want your CPU to slow down when lightly loaded. For most recent computers, you do not have to check the Speed Shift EPP option in ThrottleStop. If you use the Windows Balanced power plan, there will be a slider in the system tray that you can adjust. When the power slider is set to Best performance, Windows usually sets EPP to 84. That is a good compromise for most laptops.



mycpuisburninglolol said:


> POWER STATUS CHANGE


Usually when I see those messages it is because of some battery power management software trying to keep the battery at a perfect level of charge.

At 11:52:23, there is one of these messages and then it shows that your battery starts being charged while gaming. That is odd if your battery is already fully charged. These messages go away for a while and then they start again every 5 seconds. That does not appear to be normal. Not sure if this indicates a problem with your battery. It is probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## mycpuisburninglolol (Apr 17, 2021)

Try your 3300MHz with EPP 80 and it works like charm. No throttle happens during my gameplay and a higher Cinebench score.
About the FIVR monitoring table sorry I couldn't find that option in the Turbo FIVR Control so I couldn't check the EPP that cpu is using.
I notice after a long session of gaming my battery sometimes dropped down a few percent tho being plugged in all the time so I guess that's the reason for the POWER STATUS CHANGE
But anyways I have a stable 60-80 FPS while gaming and that's all I need. Thanks for helping me!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 17, 2021)

mycpuisburninglolol said:


> a higher Cinebench score


With good cooling and unlocked power limits, the 8750H can score over 3000 points in Cinebench R20. Keep that in mind next time you go laptop shopping. There is a wide variation in performance even when the CPUs are identical. It all depends on how a manufacturer sets up their laptops and what they lock down.



mycpuisburninglolol said:


> I couldn't check the EPP that cpu is using.


With my magic red marker, let me help you find the Speed Shift EPP value in the monitoring table.
Maybe you have been playing too many video games.


----------



## mycpuisburninglolol (Apr 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> With my magic red marker


oh, thanks for pointing that out xD, I look everywhere except that graph xD.



unclewebb said:


> It all depends on how a manufacturer sets up their laptops and what they lock down


I've seen other posts on this forum that have the same CPU as mine with a way higher score and it's not Acer. So I guess Acer is the only brand that locks the limit or is it just my model?
Also, how did you know that Acer has lock the power limit? Did you find it on their website?



unclewebb said:


> With good cooling and unlocked power limits, the 8750H can score over 3000 points in Cinebench R20. Keep that in mind next time you go laptop shopping


When I bought this laptop a few years ago I have almost zero experience with computer stuff but in a hurry cus I need one for school work. Should have done more research xD. 
Also, do you have experience with Acer laptops cuz I had a really bad time with my model (monitor died, bad thermal, BIOS has password tho I never touch it). Thinking of ditching Acer in the future.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 17, 2021)

mycpuisburninglolol said:


> Thinking of ditching Acer in the future.


Based on your experiences, that sounds like a wise decision.



mycpuisburninglolol said:


> how did you know that Acer has lock the power limit?


Acer locks the turbo power limits to the TDP on many different models. Not just yours. Lots of manufacturers do this. Not just Acer. No manufacturer ever admits to locking down their laptops and most review sites never mention this limitation.

The only way to find out is to do some hands on testing. If you set the turbo power limit to 60W in ThrottleStop and you check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option and your CPU still throttles at 45W, that means it is locked. If it was not locked, it would go up to 60W or higher when fully loaded. An 8750H with good cooling and unlocked power limits can use the full 39.00 multiplier during an entire Cinebench R20 test. Zero throttling. With locked power limits or poor cooling, this is not possible. Your Cinebench score immediately indicates throttling. 

Now you know what to look for next time you buy a laptop. You paid for a laptop with a 45W CPU and it does run at 45W so Acer is not doing anything wrong. It is just that there are other laptops that run a lot better with the exact same CPU. You need to hunt around the forums and do lots of research to find out what different laptop models are capable of. Most consumers only look at the CPU model. If two different laptops both have an 8750H, people automatically assume that performance must be equal. This is definitely not true.


----------



## bg_ultime (Jul 13, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Based on your experiences, that sounds like a wise decision.
> 
> 
> Acer locks the turbo power limits to the TDP on many different models. Not just yours. Lots of manufacturers do this. Not just Acer. No manufacturer ever admits to locking down their laptops and most review sites never mention this limitation.
> ...


Hi, Unclewebb first thanks for making throttlestop it really help alot. I'm getting some micro stutters when playing at fortnite. And i've done some tweaks with throttlestop. Please can you look at my settings and log? my laptop is an HP OMEN 16 from 2016 with a GTX 965m and I7 6700hq. Thanks in advance


----------

